# over 60,000 views....



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

i just couldnt bite my tongue with this guy, i rarely trell people on the toobz but being the hot head hes portraying i knew a "fight me" comment would rattle his cage

 

dude i think the end stage cephalitis is causing you impaired cognitive function either that or you are just a complete fu**ing moron

anyone watching this video ignore anything this dumbass just said

oh and drop the tough guy act, one swift liver kick and youd be on the floor yellow as homer simpson you jumped up, sun basking, bbq having, shrimp tossing bloated sack of s**t﻿


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

So he reckons you can do an 8 month anadrol cycle at a high dose on just vitamin b6 for liver protection?

He has a heart defect so therefore takes krill oil and oats?

This is ridiculous.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> So he reckons you can do an 8 month anadrol cycle at a high dose on just vitamin b6 for liver protection?
> 
> He has a heart defect so therefore takes krill oil and oats?
> 
> This is ridiculous.


 couldnt make this s**t up

everything he said was bollocks and he had nothing to back up his points with other than aggression


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

What a knobhead, got to 15 mins and quit. Fixed his spine with anadrol. Dumb bastard.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

swole troll said:


> couldnt make this s**t up
> 
> everything he said was bollocks and he had nothing to back up his points with other than aggression


 I know it's a joke. When he was banging on about "what you don't get from your stupid studying books"

All I could think was:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

swole troll said:


> i just couldnt bite my tongue with this guy, i rarely trell people on the toobz but being the hot head hes portraying i knew a "fight me" comment would rattle his cage


 Seen this a long time ago, and .....

What a overly sensitive insecure sack of sh1t. he fcuked himself over and anyone, who was stupid enough to follow his dangerous advice. can tell he has lots of underlying & unaddressed issues. that being said, you see the cycle he put up? wonder what his doses was for the other compounds, if he's using 150mg drol for 8 months, which is straight up jaundice territory. in fact past that. he's no doubt got some muscle and strong, but he's looking soft as hell. rather angry marsh mellow indeed. :whistling:


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I'd join the flaming but couldn't bring myself to watch it all so it wouldn't be fair on poor old Robbie if I did

@swole troll if you do fight him, make sure you s*hag his mrs as well for good measure


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> I'd join the flaming but couldn't bring myself to watch it all so it wouldn't be fair on poor old Robbie if I did
> 
> @swole troll if you do fight him, make sure you s*hag his mrs as well for good measure


 So this guy is actually a youtuber? I thought it was just a one off video, when I went on the channel it was all sorts of random s**t.

Deal


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

lls and reminds me of thedianabolman. You'd have to be mentally retarded to take advice from this guy.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> lls and reminds me of thedianabolman. You'd have to be mentally retarded to take advice from this guy.


 Wasn't that igottekkers ?

I only ever saw a video of his comparing tren but apparently he had quite the active channel


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

what makes me laugh are the comments on youtube vids and on forums telling people that they need to be below 15%bf or lift X kg before they can take gear.

The people giving advice haven't the emotional stability to get through a normal day, never mind give advice of suitability of someone to take gear


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

"Who do you think knows more about heroin - a person who's been addicted to heroin for 12 years, or someone who spent 12 years in a university studying heroin? I've gotta say, hands down, the herion addict will know more, even about the chemical make-up of heroin, than the expert." - fu**ing dreadful example, as if heroin addicts spend their free time studying drug-based literature to know this sort of thing :lol: Ironically, even if they did, guess where that info comes from - yep, BOOKS or the internet! Typical "I'm big therefore I know what I'm doing" idiot.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> "Who do you think knows more about heroin - a person who's been addicted to heroin for 12 years, or someone who spent 12 years in a university studying heroin? I've gotta say, hands down, the herion addict will know more, even about the chemical make-up of heroin, than the expert." - fu**ing dreadful example, as if heroin addicts spend their free time studying drug-based literature to know this sort of thing :lol: Ironically, even if they did, guess where that info comes from - yep, BOOKS or the internet! Typical "I'm big therefore I know what I'm doing" idiot.


 Like they're really passionate about heroin

True connoisseurs of the stuff.

The whole "you're parroting things you heard or read" is ridiculous

Unless you were one of the leading bodies in the study that discovered said information you are merely "parroting" it

I'll tell my GP to stop parroting things he's read next time he tries to diagnose my ailment


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Honestly kept watching for like 40 seconds or so, when he started slating experts and books because they want to tell him how to live his life I was out.

Listening to that guy can cause brain losses.


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo (Jun 28, 2016)

There are guys live and kickin taking adrol at 100mg a day for months in a row without major visible external side effects except maybe yellowish eyes. I bet they'd freak out if they'd do a blood test for liver values, hematocrit values (red blood count) etc.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Carlos Rivaldo said:


> There are guys live and kickin taking adrol at 100mg a day for months in a row without major visible external side effects except maybe yellowish eyes. I bet they'd freak out if they'd do a blood test for liver values, hematocrit values (red blood count) etc.


 jimmy pellechia reckons he stayed on anadrol for 3 years during his competitive career lol

its all well and good these people saying "my mate dave stay on 200mg for 5 months" but whats dave's bloodwork look like

many a f**ked car has been sold after a good clean and polish


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo (Jun 28, 2016)

swole troll said:


> jimmy pellechia reckons he stayed on anadrol for 3 years during his competitive career lol
> 
> its all well and good these people saying "my mate dave stay on 200mg for 5 months" but whats dave's bloodwork look like
> 
> many a f**ked car has been sold after a good clean and polish


 Yeah well, every body is different and some crack before than later. It's false to assume that drugs in general affect everybody in the same way that's why most dosage recommendations are made for average Joe, with a conservative approach.


----------



## Gabebd1985 (Jun 13, 2017)

I lost it at the heroin part; the person who has studied specifically heroin for the last 12 year probably knows a way more then the heroin addict with a addled mind from being addicted to heroin for the past 12 years, what an idiot. His positions are a joke, the sad part is he is probably damaging his body and won't listen to a doctor when s**t starts breaking down.


----------

